# Is the dennerle 55l kit a good first buy ?



## Qupid (6 Oct 2019)

Looking to do a little aquascaping for a side hobby something on the low maintenance side is this a good first buy ?


----------



## Steve Buce (6 Oct 2019)

I really like dennerle tanks imo make good starter tanks, i have 2 of the 35l versions
Check out my thread, but these aren't low iron glass and the curved glass corners on the front isnt to,everyones taste 

Steve


----------



## Qupid (7 Oct 2019)

Thanks for the input it looks like a good option for me low iron glass and curves shouldn't be a problem for me as i'm just getting into it, also i want to keep the whole tank under £400 if possible to start with then go from there just ordered the kit should come wednesday


----------



## alto (7 Oct 2019)

The AIO kits are generally a good deal 

until one begins upgrading bits such as filters, lights etc 

Then it often become more economic just to choose the pieces one wants initially

Chris Lukhaup did an amazing aquascape with this Dennerle 30cm cube, note the added light and external filter (that Dennerle designed for these Scaper/Nano tanks)



Note the 55l dimensions
45cm x 36cm x 34cm (high)
This is much more restricting in terms of fish species than a 60P style tank which is 60cm x 30cm x 36cm (high)

Seriously Fish is an excellent site that offers fish profiles site which includes minimum tank sizes based upon fish behaviour/activity

Note I’m not keen on curved glass corners /front as it affects perspective 
I strongly recommend that you view this in person before purchasing


----------



## Qupid (7 Oct 2019)

@alto Thanks for the advice, I though i'd get the 55l as it would fit on the side of my desk perfectly i'm hoping the restrictions in species don't pose an issue i'm just dabbling atm so i'll be impressed by about anything right now  hopefully i'll have a good selection but i'm more interested in the plant side for now probably will not get any fish right away until i have my bearings wouldn't want to mess up and hurt the little critters, I've got a lot of research to do yet to see what i can manage maintenance wise and what i want to put in it, looking at some designs i like the Japanese style ones more with the rock features and moss


----------



## alto (7 Oct 2019)

There is also this style of AIO kit (I don’t know about EU availability for this particular company (which utilizes the ultra clear glass) but there are alternate branded similar style products) 

http://ultumnaturesystems.com/complete-all-in-one-aquarium/


----------



## Edvet (7 Oct 2019)

50x30x30 or 60x30x30 full glas tanks are usualy cheaply available ( online or at your local fish shop), adding a small (outside, i like Eheims) or inside ( superfish or so) filter and a simple LED (Chihiros A series) will give you a far more versatile start for a bit more money in my opinion.
You can even do without a heater  if you pick the right fish.


----------



## alto (7 Oct 2019)

Re the Dennerle Scaper’s Tank 55

Not sure if you’ve seen this comment on the Pro Shrimp site


> *PLEASE NOTE: Dennerle has changed the cover glass of the 2018 model. It now does NOT have enough room for the pipework of an external filter or a hang on back filter like the Dennerle Scaper's Flow filter anymore. *
> *We still have some stock of the cover glass for the old 50L Scaper's tanks, which will offer this room, if you wish to purchase it.*




For scaping ideas, suitable fish etc, you might look at ADA 45P as the aquarium footprint is similar
45cm x 27cm x 30cm (high)

Note as you’re intending to place the aquarium on your desk, check stability/suitability for the sustained weight


----------



## Tom Michael (8 Oct 2019)

You can have a really nice little planted aquarium at that size, however my suggestion would be to consider a 60p (or cheaper version same size)

Reasons being you have significantly more options stocking wise, easier to aquascape and in the long run the equipment will be more transferable. Have a look on the ADA website https://www.adana.co.jp/en/contents/process/index.html

You don't have to spend ADA prices of course!


----------



## Aqua sobriquet (8 Oct 2019)

For what it’s worth I really like the rounded front corners on tanks like the Dennerle. There is someone in America that makes tanks with mitred corners but as far as I know they aren’t available over here.


----------

